# 2002 Nissan Altima 3.5 SE will not start.



## computertech35975 (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a 2002 Nissan Altima and it will not start. I replaced the battery and starter. By will not start I mean that it will not start by normal means. If a Run from the wire off the starter that goes to the transmission to the negative post and hook a hot wire to the battery and touch it to one that is hooked to the bottom post of the starter it will start will holding the ignition over. So I know the starter and battery are good. However I cannot figure out why the car will not start hooked up normally. When hooked up normally you can hear the solenoid function but the starter will not turn over. I also use to hear a click in the car if I moved the gear shifter into park but that no longer happens. I have switched out relays and its not that. I am thinking its either the neutral safety sensor or in that gear shifter but I am a computer technician and not a mechanic by any means.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

On the solenoid there is a small wire with a harness connector; check for voltage at that harness connector while the ignition switch is in the start position. If there is voltage, then the solenoid may be bad. If there is no voltage, check the park/neutral position switch.


----------



## computertech35975 (Jul 1, 2013)

Could the solenoid be bad even though it will start when bypassing?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

When you bypassed the solenoid with the jumper wires and the starter operated, means that the solenoid is possibly bad.


----------



## computertech35975 (Jul 1, 2013)

That is a possibility dang this thing is brand new good I hate car's.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## computertech35975 (Jul 1, 2013)

So the wire you where talking about us that the one that goes to the transmission.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

That wire goes to the starter relay.


----------



## computertech35975 (Jul 1, 2013)

I have took a picture of the current starter setup but there is only two wires going to it. The one that hooks to the starter from the battery and the one that goes to the top of the transmission. There is also a wire between the solenoid and starter obviously. I was told at one time by a mechanic that there should be a third wire but if so I never found it. 

https://plus.google.com/101645375257976107199/posts/hz8nfyyuNQ1


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The black wire with the gray plug is the signal wire to the solenoid. Unplug it and use a 12v test light to check for power @ the harness side of the connector when the key is turned to "start." If there is power there at "start," you have a bad starter assembly. It is best to stick with genuine Nissan starters. If there is no power with the key at "start," you'll have to check the circuit (fuses, ignition switch output, neutral safety switch). Also, if you run 12v power to the starter side of that plug, it should cause the starter to crank. If it doesn't, replace the starter assy.


----------



## computertech35975 (Jul 1, 2013)

Update*****
I have had the starter tested and its good. I replaced the neutral safety switch. It still will not crank. I remember in the past if I slightly shifted the gear shifter with the the key off there was a click. One time my wifes hair bow was caught and the shifter did not go all the way over and when I moved it the shifter went in park and clicked and the car started right up. This click no longer happens anymore. If I shake the shifter for awhile if will eventually click but it does not do it consistently as it should.


----------

